# Dog is not jumping into vehicles



## momtoammo21 (10 mo ago)

My GSD is ten months old and cannot jump into a vehicle yet and I’m wondering if that’s normal. I’ve been taking him for rides since I got him but he has yet to be able to actually jump into my truck. He will put his front paws up onto the floor and then lift his leg up to climb the rest of the way. I just assumed jumping was a natural trait lol


----------



## brittanyS (Dec 11, 2018)

Oh boy, I feel your pain. Mine gets in the car the same way. In his case, he tried jumping in and didn’t quite judge things right, hit the seat, and fell out. Now he refuses to try jumping in again.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

momtoammo21 said:


> My GSD is ten months old and cannot jump into a vehicle yet and I’m wondering if that’s normal. I’ve been taking him for rides since I got him but he has yet to be able to actually jump into my truck. He will put his front paws up onto the floor and then lift his leg up to climb the rest of the way. I just assumed jumping was a natural trait lol


How has he been getting in up until now? If you're always helping him, he's learned that that's how it is done!  Teach him to jump away from the car, on various things/platforms etc.. Then use that same "command" whatever you've chosen to use to get him to jump into the car.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Years ago I had a dog that hated car rides so of course I had to help him in the first few times.He learned to hop in by practicing at home when I would toss his toy into the parked car. At first just far enough so he could reach it by just putting his paws on the seat.Then tossing it way in so he would have to hop in to get it.If he'd been food motivated I would have done the same with a treat instead.


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

tim_s_adams said:


> How has he been getting in up until now? If you're always helping him, he's learned that that's how it is done! Teach him to jump away from the car, on various things/platforms etc.. Then use that same "command" whatever you've chosen to use to get him to jump into the car.


We taught our girl "up" she loves to jump on things, picnic tables, logs, cargo platform on back of golf cart, bed of my f350.


----------



## Invisidog (11 mo ago)

I taught my girl "up" too, and she loves car rides, so she goes up at any upwards hand motion lol. She will jump up (with a little more hesitation) onto benches and other things she's not used to. My RC hesitates to get in the car and then will climb in, instead of jumping. He just thinks we are going to the vet I think. Hopefully your boy will learn to jump in.


----------



## momtoammo21 (10 mo ago)

brittanyS said:


> Oh boy, I feel your pain. Mine gets in the car the same way. In his case, he tried jumping in and didn’t quite judge things right, hit the seat, and fell out. Now he refuses to try jumping in again.


Oh no! Mine hasn’t had anything traumatic happen like that he just doesn’t seem to grasp the concept of jumping lol


----------



## momtoammo21 (10 mo ago)

drparker151 said:


> We taught our girl "up" she loves to jump on things, picnic tables, logs, cargo platform on back of golf cart, bed of my f350.


I helped him a few times in the past only because he just wouldn’t jump. I keep trying to get him to do it now but he just keeps doing the leg lift. I haven’t tried to get him to jump onto other things though so I might have to start working with him on that


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

momtoammo21 said:


> I helped him a few times in the past only because he just wouldn’t jump. I keep trying to get him to do it now but he just keeps doing the leg lift. I haven’t tried to get him to jump onto other things though so I might have to start working with him on that


Start on low things treat and reward, let him step up, so he learns that "up" means get on what I'm pointing at. When he has the concept down then keep raising the target until he has no choice but to jump. 

Don't rush to higher targets too fast, always set him up for success.


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

Also an up and then a sit work great for weigh ins at the vet.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

Mine have been on again, off again. When my big-boy didn't jump up it was usually when something hurt. My gal-dog doesn't jump up if she is tired. We have running boards on our truck so she puts her front paws up and I help her find the running board with her back foot. Then she can climb up. At 6 1/2 years old she is still spry and healthy but I don't want her to get hurt.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Not jumping isn’t always a bad thing but I would get a vet check just to be sure everything is moving smoothly and he’s not in pain. My dogs have all been jumpers. At times it’s very annoying. You can get a ramp that rests against the floor of the truck. How high is it? It might look too high to him.


----------



## pebble41 (May 17, 2021)

Forrest used to not like getting in the truck. I found it helpful to open the opposite door (ie. the dog always goes in thru the passenger side so I would open the driver's door first) and toss a treat. For him it always seemed like an issue of desire and not an issue of ability. After two or three reps he overcame his hesitation.


----------



## AE316 (Oct 24, 2017)

Any ramp recommendations for a SUV since that jump seems too much?


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Other than injury "won't" not "can't" is correct. 
A 36" vertical is absolutely nothing for a healthy GSD. I agree with Tim, start them on anything smaller (even a 2x4 or broom on the grass) and leash-lead them over with "up" or "jump". My dogs know "over" as well. Raise the level to 6" and a foot, praise and repeat, that's how you start agility as well.


----------



## techinstructor (Nov 15, 2014)

When Natty was young he didn't want to jump into the back of my SUV. He wanted to get in and go... but he didn't have the confidence to make the jump. It didn't help when I was taking both dogs and Dasha would hop right in and then try to take control of the space, being the bitch that she is! I had to build his confidence and then he was able to do it with no problems. We had trouble getting him to jump out as well. Same issue. Baby steps, as have been suggested by others are needed.


----------



## AE316 (Oct 24, 2017)

I'll try "up" cause I started using it for the stairs at the house which she started doing herself at like 14 weeks or so. I got her for now putting her feet up cause I taught her feet. Easier to lift as she's growing like crazy now. I'll also try "off".


----------



## Honey Maid (Dec 25, 2020)

He'll get there eventually. I always had to help Oskar into the truck also, both the bed and the cab, until he was about 13 months or so, can't remember exactly. When helping him into the bed, I'd always give him a command, either, "Load up", or "Inside". Then, when I got tired of helping him in, I'd hold him a about 5 feet or so away from the truck, run up to the truck, and give him the command. The running up to the truck gave him a good start, and he started jumping into the truck all by himself.


----------



## AE316 (Oct 24, 2017)

I tried it with the SUV (Santa Fe Sport) trunk and said up and she did it. If she hadn't I would have said feet and lifted her. Then afterwards I said okay and she jumped out. See how it goes from now on. Her OB is coming along nicely and paying off. She loves the treat rewards.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

This is how I handle things.


----------



## Rionel (Jun 17, 2020)

If you work him into jumping up or over obstacles, and he is still reluctant, you might try working him thru obstacles like a tunnel, thru long/narrow stairwells etc… Could be a discomfort with close quarters.


----------



## AE316 (Oct 24, 2017)

Try the feet command? I tried up and it only worked once. She gets out on her own fine. I'll work on feet. She's doing well in the house with it. I can tell her when to go on the couch or chair.


----------

